# New to the skiff world



## jgadget (Nov 28, 2016)

Hey Guys,

My name is Jack and I live in greenport NY on long island. I do a lot of offshore fishing with my metalshark fearless 32 but have a 14 foot inflatable with a 50 honda I want to get rid of and buy a skiff. I have a 40hp Tohatsu TLDI tiller that is ready to go!

I really don't want to spend more than 3 grand on a hull. 

Any Advice would be great!

Nice to meet all of you!


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Hi and welcome! I don't want to pretend I know your water, but I do know that the Boston Whalers are popular up north. I had one down here in FL for 2 years, and it was a very simple and reliable boat - not ideal, but it worked for the Indian River Lagoon... Good luck, and here is a link that you can check out:

https://longisland.craigslist.org/boa/5857494922.html


----------



## Roninrus1 (Mar 9, 2016)

Welcome from Texas


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

You're gonna have a hard time finding any NE capable hull for $3k. I grew up Striper fishing on Barnegat Bay in NJ and had a Hewes Redfisher 18 with a 115 Yamaha. I trailered my skiff to Montauk a few times and was able to fish the Point when conditions were flat (not very often).

If you are limited to a 40hp tiller, you might want to look for a used IPB or a Saltmarsh but that is going to be a pretty small skiff for Long Island Sound...doubt you can find one for $3k. I would not recommend a Gheenoe even thou you could probably find a used one and I'm sure you'll get guys saying it's a good fit for what you're looking for. I know couple guys up north using 16' Carolina Skiffs but they are barges but do float pretty skinny.

This thread below will give you some other options...good luck.

http://www.microskiff.com/threads/affordable-boats-under-4000.35628/


----------



## jgadget (Nov 28, 2016)

Hey Guys,

I know a skiff isn't an ideal boat for eastern long island. My house is on the water on the bay side It would be on the trailer and fished in certain spots, Hallocks bay, Robins Island, Use it to get to the beach to go kiteboarding and go for rides on nice days. I have the other boat for rough days.

If I go to Montauk I usually take the big boat. Its a long drive for me there and especially if I take the ferry's with a trailer.

I had a boston whaler when I was a kid and want something different. I've been looking at IBP and saltmarsh. Just waiting for the right deal to come around!

Thanks for all your help I will check out that thread!


----------



## Roninrus1 (Mar 9, 2016)

Welcome!


----------

